# Remembrance Day



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Even if you do not support war, I do support those who give their lives for safety of our people and our land. I could not imagine leaving my family and going through or seeing the things our veterans do or did.

Take care everyone and take time to thank those who stand or stood up for us and what we believe in. <3


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS ON ACTIVE DUTY, RESERVES, AND ALL THOSE WHO HAVE PROUDLY SERVED BEFORE.

and I do support wars

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I saw an old timer vet at the dollar store on Saturday. He was wearing his legion blazer. I walked up to him, shook his hand, and said 'thank you for your sacrifices'. For a moment, he appeared dazed. Then he told me that I was the first guy in years to do that. Talked to him for a while, and he shared some of his experiences from WWII. It was amazing to hear a firsthand account. Our vets should get year round respect, but sadly, the very liberty that they gifted us, allows us the choice of not according them that respect.

Where and how to wage war, is politics, and politics are like religion. Anything can be justified. However, the warrior that willingly leaves loved ones behind, and puts his or her very life at stake, is someone that has my respect, if not eternal gratitude.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Was commenting to my significant other that the only people I saw wearing poppies all week were white people over 30. I hope my impression was skewed.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

characinfan said:


> Was commenting to my significant other that the only people I saw wearing poppies all week were white people over 30. I hope my impression was skewed.


do not go there. They will label you a racist

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

characinfan said:


> Was commenting to my significant other that the only people I saw wearing poppies all week were white people over 30. I hope my impression was skewed.


This is very true

People don't appreciate what was sacrificed.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

sig said:


> do not go there. They will label you a racist


I can only think of one person who will do that.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I personally have a problem with those that refuse to pay tribute on Remembrance Day. All these freaking hippies seem to believe that they'd be able to live in their little La-La Land if we didn't fight for our freedom. I understand the argument that, if you force people to pay tribute, you are taking away their freedom and essentially you're being oppressive. What I don't understand is how someone can not, in some respect or other, show their support for those that made the greatest sacrifice for them. God forbid we'd ever have to go to war in that capacity again, they should all be on the front lines.

These people remind me of those kids when I was growing up, that bad mouthed their parents every which way possible, even though their parents worked 12 hour days to give them everything they had and paid for their education. 

In my opinion these people have zero concept of reality and zero concept of true respect. No one is saying to go and wage war at every turn; just be thankful that when we were asked to answer the bell there were those who williningly gave their lives for something bigger and greater than themselves.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

If you can't stand behind your troops, by all means, stand in front of them.

My dad was in the military. I take the day very seriously. He has served over seas. It took its toll on him mentally. He truely hasn't been the same. He did escort duty. He had to drive the roads everyday... 

Very few want to be there. But that is part of their jobs. They prefer getting calls to help with snow removal. But, if the boss says pack up, move out, its what they do. I always hated the packed duffle bag in the basement.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

